# A fix for battery drain issues for Fluke 233's



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I was talking to Fluke this week and wile I had them on the phone I ask about a fix for the battery drain problem on the older 233 meters.
> They told me that there is a free firmware update that they have to install and that will take care of the problem.
> If you call them and talk to tech support they will send you a email telling you who to send it to. It is a one day turnaround and the fix is free.
> LC


Sounds good.:thumbsup:


----------

